# Cubase 9.5 can't import video



## chrisphan (Jan 15, 2018)

Does anyone have problem importing video to Cubase 9.5? I tried doing it yesterday but was unable to. The exact same file works with 8.5


----------



## OLB (Jan 15, 2018)

I actually ran into this today. I did manage to import a video in cubase 9.5 and then another film didn't work. Probably to do with the codec? Now I see your post I'll check the differences tomorrow.


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 16, 2018)

Did you figure out anything? I tried converting the video to a few other formats but it still didn't work.


----------



## arpegiah (Jan 22, 2018)

I had the same problem, this is what i got from Customer Suport. *Still can not upload some videos.*

Please disable your application data,
To disable your preferences:

Start Cubase/Nuendo and hold down <Control> + <Shift> + <Alt> (Windows) or <Cmd> + <Shift> + <Alt> (Mac OS X) as soon as the start screen appears.
The following screen appears:

*For troubleshooting purposes choose the option "Disable program preferences".

A: If temporarily disabling your preferences solves the problem you now know that the problem is related to preferences. To make the temporary changes of the preferences permanent you can choose "Delete program preferences" the next time you open Cubase/Nuendo and the safe mode dialog.

B: If temporarily disabling your preferences does not solve the problem you now know that the problem is probably not related to the preferences. To load Cubase/Nuendo with your old preferences you can just start Cubase/Nuendo as usual.


----------



## chrisphan (Jan 22, 2018)

arpegiah said:


> I had the same problem, this is what i got from Customer Suport. *Still can not upload some videos.*
> 
> Please disable your application data,
> To disable your preferences:
> ...


Thanks. But that didn't fix it for me at all.. Can't believe I upgraded to 9.5 only to go back to 8.5 for videos ...


----------



## arpegiah (Jan 23, 2018)

chrisphan said:


> Thanks. But that didn't fix it for me at all.. Can't believe I upgraded to 9.5 only to go back to 8.5 for videos ...


Mine did fix some videos, the videos i create they are still not working. They do show on the list but it say not sported format, or something like that. I didn't have this issue in Cubase 9. I contacted Customer support again, i will let you know if they can figure out what is the problem.


----------



## Consona (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm only on 6.0 version but I had some problems playing even the best supported .mov file. So I checked what people say about the newest Cubase versions, how good they are at playing video and I've found only complains. So I tried Reaper and oh man... Not only I do not need to convert anything, I just drop an mkv file in the Reaper and it works flawlessly but there's this ReaSurround plugin which lets me control all the 5.1 audio channels right in the Reaper. Before I had to download some programs to convert and extract and edit and export and import and... now I can do it all in the Reaper. Just wow. And since the discounted license is only $60 and you don't have to pay for every new version, I think I'll switch to Reaper for good if it's stable enough.


----------



## dreikelvin (Nov 5, 2018)

hey guys...I know I am a little late to the party  but this is actually a known issue with the 9.5 version. I talked with a developer in the steinberg forum and he told me they removed most of the video functionality and are "re-building" everything for a future release. as a result, some video's can't be imported and also the function "replace audio in video" is gone. video that works for me is MP4 and MOV with at least 60fps and either in h264 or ProRes. Good luck!


----------



## dreikelvin (Nov 5, 2018)

one more thing: the app "Handbrake" has been proven to be really useful in these situations. I made a conversion preset in this app to quickly convert a video into a 60fps H264 MP4 and I think you can build an automator preset for it, too (if you're on mac os).


----------



## meaks (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi,
I recently had this problem on Windows 10.
After searching for a workaround, i finally downloaded "VidPlay VST":
https://vidplayvst.com/index.htm
Working that way for now…
Waiting for an update that solves all video problems on Cubase.

If it can help…
Meaks.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m on OS X, and oddly enough, sometimes when I can’t import via the menu, I drag and drop the file and it works. Definitely most success with H264 .MOV files.


----------



## Stef Arsenal (May 7, 2019)

H264 .MOV files works fine here too!


----------

